# Virginia Museum of Transportion - The 1218



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

This thing was just magnificent! I almost cried just looking it, it's so amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a bunch more - more steam, diesels, all kinds of stuff. Will post when I have time later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The one shot made it look like the headlight was on one side.  They are big in person, aren't they?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the 1218 is much more magnificent than the 611. The 1218 looks like a real steam locomotive. The 611 looks like a cross between a diesel and a steamer. Thanks for sharing the pics.:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That 1218 is a brute. And a beaut. Lots of nice videos on You Tube of 1218 running.

Great pics and thanks for showing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another blast from the past. :smilie_daumenpos:
A lot of parts that could break while running the rail. 

How come you didn't get some shots of the inside of the cab?
Or did you?


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

You couldn't get in any of the cabs. That was the only disappointing thing about it. I do have lots more pics, of other steam and diesel engines, etc. Will post when I can. Also yet to post the NC museum pics.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh man...what I would give to have a time machine and go back to the heyday of steam on the Norfolk and Western. Nothing would be more awesome than watching the NW's steam locomotives (including 1218 in it's prime) thunder past at speed. 

Great photos, Just-a-Guy! :smilie_daumenpos: :thumbsup: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the wooden platform/stairs (?) for then? 
These, (on the right side)









Wouldn't they let you up them?
You could have just held your arm out and shoot away blindly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Ed, just noticed this. IIRC, most of the locomotives had the cabs sort of glassed in. I tried to get shots of the 611 cab but it wouldn't do well. They had platforms so you could walk up and peak in. I actually didn't go up the 1218 platform, although my son did (and I think if he could have gone in, he would have). We had so many things to see there, many of which I haven't even mentioned, I didn't try to photograph everything. For the most part, the inside of the cabs seem to me pretty much the same, although I'm sure if I knew more it would be more interesting. They say some Eskimos can see 28 kinds of snow. 

I do have many more pics, which I will post when I have time, including some beautiful old diesels.


----------

